# black oil seed and feral pigeons



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

I recall reading somewhere that black oil seed isn't good for pigeons. True / False?
I have cardinals and feed them black oil seed = its around. Yesterday as I was filling feeders with a seed mix and I made a mess = dumpted a lot of seed. Not a big deal as the pigeons typically clean everything up. What I noticed is they first ate the black oil seed then the other seeds... Are my feathered friends at risk?
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

4zpigeons said:


> I recall reading somewhere that black oil seed isn't good for pigeons. True / False?
> I have cardinals and feed them black oil seed = its around. Yesterday as I was filling feeders with a seed mix and I made a mess = dumpted a lot of seed. Not a big deal as the pigeons typically clean everything up. What I noticed is they first ate the black oil seed then the other seeds... Are my feathered friends at risk?
> Thank you.
> ~ 4zp.


I do not know the science behind the seeds, If your talking about the sunflower type? but my doves will feed on just them if I let, only problem I do see is that it fills them up, but they do not keep a balance weight with the black seeds..


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

black sunflower seeds are very high in fat/oil content. very good for winter food for outdoor birds but pigeons eat the whole seed and must grind & digest the shell which has NO nutrition. cardinals & other winter feeder birds take the shell off, pigeons & doves don't. whole corn is a better feed for winter for pigeons & doves, however black sunflower seeds will not harm the pigeons & doves.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

rainbows said:


> black sunflower seeds are very high in fat/oil content. very good for winter food for outdoor birds but pigeons eat the whole seed and must grind & digest the shell which has NO nutrition. cardinals & other winter feeder birds take the shell off, pigeons & doves don't. whole corn is a better feed for winter for pigeons & doves, however black sunflower seeds will not harm the pigeons & doves.


wonder why my ringnecks seem to loss weight


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

better oil seeds for doves are safflower and hemp along with a variety of dove mix for total nutrition


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Black oil sunflower seeds are fine. It's the ones with the white stripes that pigeons shouldn't eat. Everyone tells me they can't digest the shell. True or false? I don't know, I never tried it. But I DO feed all my pigeons the black sunflower seeds w/shell and they are just fine. Shelled sunflower chips are fine too if raw. Not roasted/salted.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes I'm referring to black oil seed - not the striped sunflower seed / not roasted or salted etc. 
I didn't think there was anything wrong with them eating the black oil seeds ~ just something I recall reading that recently caught my eye and gave me reason to question / doubt what I already know... I've had many birds over the years eat the blkoil seed and hadn't noticed any issues... I too started to worry as its getting near to the cooler months and I try to keep blkoil seed around for all... The internal alarm went off that I might create a nutrition issue / illness that I'd have to fix... and I only have space for so many that need a winter home.
Good to know you too (Lovebirds) give black oil seed to your birds. Mine just seem to gobble them up before any other seed that's out. whew! 
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------

